# Finding mice in Scotland



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Whats the best way to find a breeder? Is their a list?

Thanks


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in Carluke  You can find others by posting in the wanted section, checking out the map, and you get pets up for sale at times on Gumtree and Preloved


----------



## Louise Bygrave (Aug 27, 2012)

I am a breeder in scotland. I have some baby mice for sale at the moment in a variety of colours. What do you want them for and what are you looking for?


----------

